# مهارات متقدمة في برنامج أكسيل



## سيد طه محمد (5 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​ 
أن شاء الله هنبدأ دورة لشرح برنامج أكسيل و الشرح هيكون خاص بمهارات الأكسيل المتقدمة و تطبيقاتها و أن شاء الله سيتم رفع السلسلة بشكل دوري بمجرد الأنتهاء من أعداد كل فيديو على حدى.

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLldLX3DS9rALSMVj-kJqcnEJqZy7qSO2s​


----------



## hos1989 (5 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
ونحن في الانتظار


----------



## abedodeh (5 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير واعانك ونحن بالانتظار


----------



## grafidustrial (5 يونيو 2011)

*على بركة الله*


----------



## اساسي (5 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abonaif007 (5 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خييييييييير

بس يا ريت يكون الصوت واضح في الفيديوهات


----------



## hassananas (5 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
ونحن في الانتظار
بارك الله في العالم والمتعلم


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (5 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم وتمنياتي لكم دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## arch_hamada (5 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خييييييييير


----------



## Eng mhmd (5 يونيو 2011)

اين


----------



## boushy (5 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا
ونحن في الانتظار 
بس ماتكون زي دورة الاخ اللي فا ت

*


----------



## مهندس عراق (5 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير جزاء وجعلها في ميزان حسانتك ... حتى لو كانت المحاضرات على ملفات ( pdf ) . نحن بانتظارك


----------



## beginner engineer (5 يونيو 2011)

thanks


----------



## almass (5 يونيو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك ونحن في الانتظار على احر من الجمر*


----------



## bassem2005 (5 يونيو 2011)

thanks


----------



## asdnet36 (5 يونيو 2011)

thanks


----------



## Eng mhmd (5 يونيو 2011)

ياخي لا تعلن حتي تكون جاهز ايه اللي استفادناه احنا دلوقتي​


----------



## نجانجا (5 يونيو 2011)

شد حيلك


----------



## مجدى أبو بكر (5 يونيو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## goldlion (6 يونيو 2011)

ف الانتظار اخى


----------



## محمد حارس (6 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وفي أنتظار الشرح باذن الله


----------



## saaddd (6 يونيو 2011)

الحقيقة برنامج أكسيل يغني عن الكثير من برامج البرمجيات 
بس يا ريت تترجم الدالات واللواحق بشكل دقيق 
بانتظار فوائدك وجزاك الله كل خير سلفاً


----------



## سيد طه محمد (6 يونيو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


COUNT AND SUM FUNCTIONS​ 
http://www.4shared.com/video/HN6H4n0u/COUNTSUM_FUNCTIONS.html​


----------



## nasser kamal (6 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراااااا كثيراااااا


----------



## محمود نظمى (6 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لكم وفى انتظار باقى السلسلة


----------



## eng-anas-bashabshe (6 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خييييييييير*​


----------



## اياد الحمداني (6 يونيو 2011)

شكراااااااااااااا ونحن بالانتظار


----------



## المـــرداوي (6 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً 

وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (6 يونيو 2011)

*رجاء من الادارة الكريمة*

بسم الله
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله​
بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز على هذا الشرح والمجهود الكبير.

يرجى من الادارة الكريمة تعميم ان يكون الرفع للملفات على موقع الميديا فاير وذلك لكونه موقع سريع التحميل ويدعم الاستكمال .وليس مثل باقي المواقع التي لا تدعم الاستكمال وتطلب زمن تأخير يزيد عن 350 ثانية.
تحياتي للجميع.
رابط الموقع..​http://www.mediafire.com/​


----------



## علاء يوسف (6 يونيو 2011)

وييينهن


----------



## دار التصميم (6 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا
ونحن في الانتظار*


----------



## z-20-1-h (6 يونيو 2011)

Thank


----------



## boushy (6 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا*


----------



## falah.hassan (6 يونيو 2011)

*اريد ان اضع بين ايديكم بض الكتب لمختلف الاختصاصات ولكم جزيل الشكر ارشدني كيف ؟؟؟؟ 



المهندس فلاح العنبكي 
العراق الجريح*


----------



## haytham.a.e (6 يونيو 2011)

شكرااااا وفى انتظار باقى السلسله


----------



## ابو خوله (7 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم ... وجعل كل عمل خير تقومون به في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## هيثم محمد على (7 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا و فى انتظار المزيد 
(شد حيلك و خليهم مرة واحدة حتى يسهل تجميعهم)


----------



## ragaavip (7 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد زكريا2010 (7 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohy_y2003 (8 يونيو 2011)

سيد طه محمد قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> count and sum functions​
> ...


 
جزاك الله خيرا اخي سيد وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله 

تمت الاضافه للمشاركة الاولي


----------



## boushy (8 يونيو 2011)

The file link that you requested is not valid.


----------



## اساسي (8 يونيو 2011)

الى الامام الى الامام لا رجوع لا رجوع


----------



## mohy_y2003 (9 يونيو 2011)

boushy قال:


> the file link that you requested is not valid.



الملف موجود ويعمل حاول مرة اخري من الرابط الموجود في اول مشاركه


----------



## نجانجا (9 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااا


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (10 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي سيد وبالتوفيق


----------



## سيد طه محمد (11 يونيو 2011)

المحاضـــــــــــرة الثانيــــة

TEXT FUNCTIONS

http://www.4shared.com/video/qdiUijRi/TEXT_FUMCTIONS.html​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (11 يونيو 2011)

سيد طه محمد قال:


> المحاضـــــــــــرة الثانيــــة​
> 
> text functions​
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/video/qdiuijri/text_fumctions.html​


 

تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي 

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.مصطفى محمد مصطفى (11 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sayedabdo (12 يونيو 2011)

بسم الله ما شاء الله 
والله حاجه تشرف 
الله ينور عليك ويبارك فيك 
أعانك الله وأكثر الله من أمثالك


----------



## mlo5ia (12 يونيو 2011)

يا ريت حضرتك بعد ما ربنا يقدرك علي اكتمال هذه الدورة ان شاء الله تعملنا دورة للمبتدئين في برنامج الاكسيل و ازاي نستخدمه كمهندسين مدني من البداية يعني الشرح لمبتدأ ميعرفش حاجة عن الاكسيل
كل الشروحات الموجودة او اللي انا اعرفها مش كاملة و اسلوب حضرتك بسيط و هتفيد ناس كتير جدا 
و كله عند ربنا ان شاء الله يجازيك كل خير


----------



## المـــرداوي (12 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً وأحسن الله إليك


----------



## boushy (13 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## eng_mostafa1 (13 يونيو 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا على الفيديوهات


----------



## engkma2011 (13 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد الجفري (14 يونيو 2011)

*شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا *


----------



## yellow_sea (14 يونيو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
شرح احترافي بكل معني الكلمة وذلك كونك تجنبت تكرار البديهيات وولجت للب الموضوع عكس الكثير ممن يشرحون ويضيعون الوقت في ترداد حساب مساحة دائرة أو مساحة مقطع سيخ أو ناتج عملية حسابية يفترض أن أي مهندس يجيدها. شرحك هذا أخي يضعك في مصاف العمالقة أمثال الدكتور عاطف عراقي،الدكتور أحمد الخواجة،الدكتور طارق رضوان والمهندس زغلل. العبقرية في اللوج للب الموضوع مع تجنب تكرار البديهيات. أتمني أن يجعل الله سبحانه وتعالي هذا العمل المتقن في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## leader2010 (15 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## سبورت (16 يونيو 2011)

أشكرك شكرا جزيلا على هذا الشرح الممتع و أتمنى ان يكتمل الشرح و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## majdiotoom (17 يونيو 2011)

بار ك الله فيك


----------



## كوردستان (17 يونيو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## سيد طه محمد (20 يونيو 2011)

المحاضـــــــــــرة الثالثـــــة



CONDITIONAL FORMATTING




http://www.mediafire.com/?ohy5wl12ek68bcx​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (20 يونيو 2011)

سيد طه محمد قال:


> المحاضـــــــــــرة الثالثـــــة
> 
> 
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## egsaadelshemy (21 يونيو 2011)

مشكور اخى الكريم
هل لديك شرح للماكرو ؟


----------



## سيد طه محمد (25 يونيو 2011)

المحاضـــــــــــرة الرابعــــة



LOOKUP FUNCTIONS



http://www.mediafire.com/?r9yf1h4ioe43hhj​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 يونيو 2011)

سيد طه محمد قال:


> المحاضـــــــــــرة الرابعــــة
> 
> 
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي


----------



## boushy (25 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله كل الخير واعانك*


----------



## سبورت (4 يوليو 2011)

أشكرك شكرا جزيلا على هذا الشح الجميل و أتمنى استكمال الشرح على هذا النحو و أتمنى لك التوفيق و جزال الله خيرا


----------



## myada1 (4 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## marshal111 (4 يوليو 2011)

ياريت الدورة دي تهتم بالجزء الخاص بتطبيقات الهندسة المدنية وعلاقة الاكسيل بالكاد


----------



## Eng.zeky (4 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engawyyy (4 يوليو 2011)

جزاااااااااك الله خيراااااا


----------



## boushy (4 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا
ونحن في انتظار المزيد من ابداعاتكم 
الله يعطيك العافية
*


----------



## ماهر نسيم (4 يوليو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## القمر الهندسي (7 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سبورت (8 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك و أرجو تكملة هذا الشرح الممتع


----------



## mlo5ia (12 يوليو 2011)

فينك يا باشمهندس وحشتنا و وحشتنا محاضراتك الرائعة في الاكسل
بجد شرح رائع جدا و عايزينه يكمل ياريت تطمنا عليك و يارب يكون المانع خير


----------



## سيد طه محمد (12 يوليو 2011)

mlo5ia قال:


> فينك يا باشمهندس وحشتنا و وحشتنا محاضراتك الرائعة في الاكسل
> بجد شرح رائع جدا و عايزينه يكمل ياريت تطمنا عليك و يارب يكون المانع خير


الله يكرمك يا بشمهندس على سؤالك الطيب و أسف على تأخري بس و الله ضغط شغل و أن شاء الله قريب جدا نستكمل الشرح ,,,,,,, و شكراً للجميع على الردود الطيبة و ربنا يجزينا خير جميعاً.


----------



## سبورت (17 يوليو 2011)

الله يكون فى عونك و جزاك الله خيرا و نتمنى عودتكم سريعا


----------



## الفقير لله طارق (17 يوليو 2011)

رائع وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (17 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سعيد هريدى (17 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس على الشرح الجميل ده بس فيه طلب ياريت تنزل الشرح على روابط الميديا فاير


----------



## محمد سعيد هريدى (17 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على الشرح الجميل ده يا بشمهندس بس فيه طلب ياريت تنزل الشرح على الميديا فاير


----------



## احمد جاد الحق (18 يوليو 2011)

عايز اقولك ان الشرح بتاعك عالي اوي واسلوب الشرح فوق الممتاز وطريقه تسجيل الفيديو جميله جدا

ربنا يعينك يا باشا والف الف شكر علي المجهود ده


----------



## سيد طه محمد (19 يوليو 2011)

المحاضـــــــــــرة الخامســـــة



LOGICAL FUNCTIONS​



http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?pvad3y8v699z19h​


----------



## علاء يوسف (19 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مندوزا (19 يوليو 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mlo5ia (19 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يباركلك في صحتك و في حياتك 
بجد المنتدي مش بيكون ليه طعم من غير مشاركات البشمهندسين اللي زيك
ياريت يا باشمهندس تكمل معانا االشرح دايما اول ما تكون فاضي مش عايزين نرهقك زيادة


----------



## hamadota (20 يوليو 2011)

من حين الى اخر يظهر عبقرى جديد ينضم الى صفوة مهندسى هذا المنتدى امثال م رزق حجاوى و م ابراهيم كريم وم محيى والكثير غيرهم ..يمتعنا ويفيدنا بعلمه ..الف الف الف الف شكر يا بشمهندس سيد طه ..وربنا يجازيك خير ان شاء الله ..هذا البرنامج هو عشقى الاول والاخير ..ارجو الاستمرار بشكل دورى وعدم الانقطاع عن الشرح ورجاء التركيز على الدوال والمواضيع الغير تقليدية فى برنامج اكسيل دائما ..جزاك الله خيرا وكل سنة وحضرتك طيب بمناسبة شهر رمضان الكريم ..


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (20 يوليو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## مجدى أبو بكر (20 يوليو 2011)

*مشكور وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## سبورت (21 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس سيد على هذا الشرح الاكثر من رائع و نتمنى المزيد و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله


----------



## مصطفى صلاح الصاوى2 (21 يوليو 2011)

محاضرات هامة ويجب التركيز على
كيفية اعتماد المهندس على عمل برامجة بنفسة
فيا بخت من اعطانى الصنارة 
ولم يعطينى السمكة
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## احمد سكولز (21 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## فرحوته (23 يوليو 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## ايهاب عيادة (23 يوليو 2011)

اشكرك اخى فعلا موضوع مهم جدا


----------



## سبورت (24 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك و أرجو إن كان ممكنا شرح استخدام تطبيقات الفيجوال بيسك فى برنامج الاكسل و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العبقرية (24 يوليو 2011)

المهندس الكريم السلام عليكم 
تم التحميل من سيرفر الميديا فير ولم استطع التحميل من الفورشيرد لسبب ما لا اعرفه لذلك ارجو منك اعادة رفع المحاضرتين الاولى والثانية على الميديافير ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## سيد طه محمد (24 يوليو 2011)

*روابط المحاضرة الأولى و الثانية على الميديا فير*



العبقرية قال:


> المهندس الكريم السلام عليكم
> تم التحميل من سيرفر الميديا فير ولم استطع التحميل من الفورشيرد لسبب ما لا اعرفه لذلك ارجو منك اعادة رفع المحاضرتين الاولى والثانية على الميديافير ولك جزيل الشكر


 

المحاضرة الأولي
Count and Sum Functions
http://www.mediafire.com/?k9ub6pbp9t35q45​ 

المحاضرة الثانية
Text Functions
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?cztuccw8m11sts2​


----------



## freemanghassan (25 يوليو 2011)

ألف شكر على روابط الميديا فاير

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 يوليو 2011)

سيد طه محمد قال:


> المحاضـــــــــــرة الخامســـــة
> 
> 
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة للمشاركه الاولي وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 يوليو 2011)

سيد طه محمد قال:


> المحاضرة الأولي
> count and sum functions
> http://www.mediafire.com/?k9ub6pbp9t35q45​
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة للمشاركه الاولي


----------



## civil-engineer (26 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## almohandesw (31 يوليو 2011)

كيفك بشمهندس سيد 
جزاك الله خير علي الشرح الممتع 
و لكن لماذا توقفت عن الشرح ؟
انا في اشد الحاجة لشرح الاكسل و مهاراته ارجو متابعة الشرح في اقرب فرصة ممكنة


----------



## سيد طه محمد (31 يوليو 2011)

almohandesw قال:


> كيفك بشمهندس سيد
> جزاك الله خير علي الشرح الممتع
> و لكن لماذا توقفت عن الشرح ؟
> انا في اشد الحاجة لشرح الاكسل و مهاراته ارجو متابعة الشرح في اقرب فرصة ممكنة


 أن شاء الله مفيش توقف يا أخي و لكن ضيق وقت مش أكتر وأن شاء الله يومين كده و نرفع المحاضرة السادسة.


----------



## boushy (31 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## n_i_d_a_l (31 يوليو 2011)

يسلموووووووو ياورد


----------



## سبورت (5 أغسطس 2011)

كل سنة و انتم بخير و المهندس سيد فى أسعد حال و أرجو أن يكون ذلك الشرح الجميل فى ميزان حسناتك يا باشمهندس يد إن شاء الله فى هذه الايام المباركة


----------



## سيد طه محمد (12 أغسطس 2011)

المحاضرة السادسة​
DATA VALIDATION

http://www.mediafire.com/?g0cz7zn15ipr91e​


----------



## Eng mhmd (12 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mlo5ia (12 أغسطس 2011)

سيد طه محمد قال:


> المحاضرة السادسة
> 
> data validation
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?g0cz7zn15ipr91e​


عودة مباركة ان شاء الله 
انا مستني حضرتك من زمان في تكملة الشرح 
ياريت دايما تخليك معانا طول ما حضرتك فاضي 
جزاك الله خيرا و كل عام و حضرتك بخير


----------



## boushy (12 أغسطس 2011)

سيد طه محمد قال:


> المحاضرة السادسة
> 
> data validation
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?g0cz7zn15ipr91e​


يا باشمهندس نحن متابعين الروابط علي الصفحة الاولي دائما
لكن برضو ما حاتفوت علينا ان كانت بالاولي او بالاخيرة متابعييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين هههههههه
لك كل الشكرو التقدير


----------



## mohy_y2003 (12 أغسطس 2011)

سيد طه محمد قال:


> المحاضرة السادسة​
> data validation
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?g0cz7zn15ipr91e​



تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي 
وجزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## سبورت (13 أغسطس 2011)

أولاً كل سنة و حضراتكم بخير و أتمنى لكم جميعا شهرا جميلا و خاصة للمهندس سيد جزاه الله خيرا و جعل ما يفعله فى ميزان حسناته خصوصا فى هذا الشهر الفضيل و نتمنى تكملة الشرح


----------



## doha_4all (14 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## boushy (14 أغسطس 2011)

منتظرين الجديد الذي وعدتنا به ياسي سيد 
نأمل ان يتيح لك وقتك ذلك 
تقبل تحياتي 
م. عمر البوشي


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (15 أغسطس 2011)

gzak allh 5ern ... wait for more


----------



## محمود مدكور (15 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سعيد هريدى (15 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله


----------



## سبورت (19 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم فى انتظار المزيد بإذن الله


----------



## mlo5ia (19 أغسطس 2011)

فينك يا باشمهندس ليه بتتاخر علينا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس سييد ... ومجهود متميز حقا ...*


----------



## hamada 2004 (20 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل


----------



## eng fawzy (21 أغسطس 2011)

شكر ا يا هندسة على تعبك .


----------



## ابو مريم البغدادي (22 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا
ونحن بانتظار المزيد


----------



## mlo5ia (18 سبتمبر 2011)

كيفك يا باشمهندس 
حضرتك مش ناوي تكمل شرح ولا ايه ؟


----------



## ST.ENG (19 سبتمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## حمزهههههه (19 سبتمبر 2011)

ملفات راااااااااااائعه


----------



## شرف الديلمي (20 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## mh702 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سبورت (20 سبتمبر 2011)

أتمنى أن تكون بخير يا بشمهندس سيد حيث طال الغياب برجاء أت تطمئنا


----------



## الثعلب2000 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

مششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## موسي الكردي (20 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم


----------



## ماجد الحسينى (20 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## خلوف العراقي (21 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## بشار بشير (30 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور جدا ، بارك الله فيك


----------



## almass (1 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك بش مهندس/سيد طه على هذا العمل الرائع دائما متميز في مشاركاتك القيمه
بتستاهل احلى تقييم ونسال الله ان يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## almass (1 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك بش مهندس/سيد طه على هذا العمل الرائع دائما متميز في مشاركاتك القيمه
بتستاهل احلى تقييم ونسال الله ان يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اوبي123 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
حقيقة اليوم اول مرة احمل ملفات الدورة ولم احضرها بعد ولكن اقول مقدما وقبل ان احضر المحاضرات جزى الله خيرا المهندس سيد طه وجعل ما قدم في موازين حسناته ولا افضل من ان نقدم له الدعوات الصادقات بان يوفقه الله عز وجل في امور دنياه وان يبارك له في ولده وان يوسع له في رزقه وان يجعله من المتقين الفائزين يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون الا من اتى الله بقلب سليم


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك هذا البرنامج مفيد جدا وجعل الله هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك صراحة انا لسه مانزلتش هذه الفيديوهات ولكننى متاكد انها ستكون مفيده جدا وساقوم بتحميلها فى الحال


----------



## محمد الجفري (19 أكتوبر 2011)

(¯`•._(¯`•._(¯`•._(جزاك الله خيرا)_.•´¯)_.•´¯)_.•´¯)


----------



## سبورت (9 نوفمبر 2011)

مرة ثانية ألف شكر يا باشمهندس سيد و نرجو الإستمرار للفائدة و يا ريت البرمجة بواسطة الاكسل ( تطبيقات الفيجوال بيسك فى الاكسل )


----------



## engmohamad (10 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمدعاطف (10 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الخير كلو
بجد الموضوع هايل ومفيد للغايه


----------



## mezohazoma (21 نوفمبر 2011)

_*جزاك الله خيرا*_


----------



## mnmysara (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## الفقير لله طارق (13 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ماجد شرف (13 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا عن وقتك ومجهودك .......شكرا


----------



## م/ عصام قاسم (13 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng.zeky (14 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## marwan ahmad (18 يناير 2012)

مشكور وكتر الله من امثالك


----------



## حمزةمحمد (18 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (18 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ...............


----------



## هانى الجمل (27 يناير 2012)

ربنا يكرمك و يجازيك كل خير


----------



## engineeringmero (27 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله كل الخير*


----------



## عمر جبل الأكراد (27 يناير 2012)

*الله يجزيك الخير ويعطيك ألف عافية يا رب ...والله يِحميك لـ أهلَك*​


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (27 يناير 2012)

تحياتي
الا تظن يا اخي ان الانتظار منذ 2011/6/5 الى اليوم 2012/1/27 قد طال جدا لكي تكمل الموضوع الشيق لافادة الجميع الذين طالبوك مرارا وتكرارا 
الرجاء اخبارنا بصريح العبارة اذا كان هناك المزيد ام لا !!!! ؟؟؟؟


----------



## wagih khalid (27 يناير 2012)

_*

بارك الله فيك وفي انتظار المزيد
*_​


----------



## civil love (21 فبراير 2012)

_*بارك الله بك على هذا الشرح الراقي 

جزاك الله خير وزادك علما*_


----------



## NGACHE (22 ديسمبر 2012)

فية مشكلة فى المحاضرة 3 و4


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (22 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا وياريت يتم اعادة رفع المحاضرة 3 و 4


----------



## mohamedhasoun (22 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا علي المجهود


----------



## mohamedhasoun (22 ديسمبر 2012)

يا جماعة الخير ياريت حد يرفع الفيديو الثالث والرابع اللي اتحذفوا من علي الميديا فير


----------



## HIMA6000 (22 ديسمبر 2012)

لكم جزيل الشكر . مع طلب رفع المحاضرة الثالثة و الرابعة مرة أخرى و ذلك لحذف الروابط الموجودة .. مع الشكر


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (23 ديسمبر 2012)

هل من مغيث
يا شباب المستقبل
حد يرد​


----------



## حيدر علي حازم (23 ديسمبر 2012)

يا اهل المنتدى تنطونا المحاضرتين الباقيتين (3و4) لو روح 
تحياتي


----------



## egsaadelshemy (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*برجاء تجديد رابط المحاضرتين 3 - 4 
هل من مجيب ؟
و نرجو استكمال باقى المحاضرات و شكرا للمجهود المبذول*


----------



## saaddd (23 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ماستر شييف (23 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يجزيك كل خير بس نرجو منك تجديد روابط المحاضره الثالثه والرابعه وشكرا


----------



## حيدر علي حازم (23 ديسمبر 2012)

Up


----------



## kraar.alkaabe (23 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرآ​


----------



## halim82 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

بجد اكثر من راااائع


----------



## taiscer (2 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (8 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (8 مارس 2013)

المحاضرات الثالثة و الرابعة محذوفة من الميديافاير


----------



## kjelban (8 مارس 2013)

تجديد رابط المحاضرات 3 و 4 من فضلكم يا شباب


----------



## سيد طه محمد (7 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم .. المحاضرات موجودة على اليوتيوب و ممكن تحميلها بسهولة
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trUEzKtJ56Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BkQu0wzb1M
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ky-ED1WW_3A
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCfwttl3SuI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Rl-OqOpXxU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VuZIlZOyi8


----------



## mahran maher (7 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم يا هندسة اخبارك اية طمنا عنك والله وحشنا جدا عايزين نطمن عليك ولو بالتليفون -
وياريت كمان نرفع تانى المحاضرات 3-4 
اخوك مهران ماهر


----------



## محمد عبدالرءوف راج (7 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في موازين الحسنات لكن يا أخي الرابط رقم 3 و 4 لا تعمل


----------



## اراغون (8 مايو 2013)

اخي العزيز اشكرك جزيل الشكر ولكني لم اجد ملف المحاضرة ال 3 و 4 هل بالامكان ايجاد رابط افضل؟ مع التقدير


----------



## eng.ahmedyounes (8 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## omar elbanna (21 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم.....لكن للاسف رابط المحاضرة الثالثة والرابعة لايعمل معي ..فارجو ممن يمكنه رفع روابط اخرى للمحاضرتين ضروري جدا


----------



## kiloNewton (21 مايو 2013)

thanks


----------



## سيد طه محمد (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ,,,*
الزملاء اللي بيشتكو أن بعض الروابط مش شغالة الفيديوهات كلها موجودة على رابط اليوتيوب التالي :
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLldLX3DS9rALSMVj-kJqcnEJqZy7qSO2s

أرجو الأفادة للجميع و لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## غادة صابر احمد (28 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا بس ياريت الحلقه التالته والرابعه لاننا مش بنعرف نحمل من اليوتيوب


----------



## سيد طه محمد (31 مارس 2017)

جزاكم الله خيراً و أرجو أن تكون بها فائدة للجميع
الفيديوهات كلها مرفوعة على اليوتيوب على الرابط التالي
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLldLX3DS9rALSMVj-kJqcnEJqZy7qSO2s


----------



## محمود علام (1 أبريل 2017)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## body55 (15 أبريل 2017)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## عصام حسنين (16 أبريل 2017)

ما شاء الله


----------



## سيد طه محمد (14 فبراير 2021)

جزاكم الله خيراً و أرجو أن تكون بها فائدة للجميع


----------

